# First IUI appt next month



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello All,

Did all the tests expected since this process started over a year now. Had high prolactin and currently on  Cabergoline 500mg once weekly which worked wonders as my level is now nearing the lower part of the normal range. The HSG test was fine, a bit painful when the dye was going in and craps for about five minutes after. They gave me loads of antibiotics which left me feeling crap. Thankfully none of the tubes were blocked. Did another test and my ovarian reserve came in normal 5.5. Had my appointment at Homerton to discuss plan on Wed. Doc took our history and said ok its unexplained fertility and will put us straight away on the waiting list for IVF...wow what a result  our name in the 'red book'. We couldn’t believe when she said it was going to be done in August this year. I couldn’t believe how quick that was. So the plan agreed was for me to take 50mg Clomid and do the IUI at the same time. So at the next period will start the tabs and insemination? I got 3 months supply so hopefully with all that help we wont need to wait till August. 

They gave me an information sheet on what to expect when doing the IUI and scanning. I am very pleased that finally things are moving in the right direction.

Can someone please tell me about their first experience doing this insemination. They said it’s like doing a paps mere test or the hsg test. I was warned with all these pills I will be moody etc is that right Hope not!!!


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Started Clomid and first scan booked for day 9.


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Had IUI on 08/3/11 at 1pm. DH had 42 million after wash. Only one Follicle was 17mm day before they gave me PREGNYL injection in the leg. I was suprised as I heard follicle needed to be 18-20mm for IUI but guess that it grows 1-2mm per day so would be that size next day. Nurse assured me 17mm was mature.  IUI was ok a little pain when the thing used for a paps smear went in and they had to open it wider but other than that no pain. Nurse talked me through what she was doing and what I should be feeling. Within couple of mins she was done and wished me good luck. Came home and in the evening noticed brown spotting which seems to be normal as it stopped today. Now for the long 18 days wait to do a pregnancy test to see if it was successfull. Told to continue taking cabergoline until pregnancy confirmed.


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Day 6 and had cramps yesterday and hot flushes. Read implantation normally take place from day 9-10 so waiting to see what symptoms I will have.


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Couldnt wait so I took a test day 10 wanted to see if HCG was out of my system and guess what it was as got a bfn.  well I knew it  wouldnt be positive but hey in some respect guess if I next test and its positive then thats a good sign. lots of people say they test 3-4 days later and got positive. So will now wait and do another test day 14 as thats when I expect period. Well today I felt cramps on my left side and left breast particularly painful for 2 days now. Thinking that might be the cabergoline or period pains coming on hopefully not. Well still optimistic about the whole thing just the waiting is driving me nuts keep checking the net for what others write. I must point out that I am secondary fertility as I was pregnant before in my teens but had a termination. so where all these problems come from now that I am ready for a baby is anyones guess. I try not to think about it though got to be positive!


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Luv One

Glad your IUI went well

I think you're testing way too early - leave it to at least day 14 and hopefully you'll get a BFP.   I've read that implantation occurs around day 5/6 after IUI ..so hopefully. BTW were you told to wait until day 18? Why??

I use  GOnal F not Clomid. I noticed you have high prolactin - me too. Do you take Dostinex? My  levels lowered really quickly too. So frustating that that may have been what was preventing us getting pregnant in the first place!. 

Just wondering did you have an MRI? I didn't my consultant didn't seem to think it necessary.

Anyway 
Hope the next few days go really fast and that you get what you are hoping for.
I go for a scan on Monday and hopefully IUI later in the week.

Take care
HelsXX


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

hi

Know how you feel Im 10 days post diui and sooo tempted to test.

But going by the last post best to wait so wishing my life away here

Jue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep AF is here so here we go again


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

So sorry Luv one -    Hopefully next time.Apparently the odds are better for 2nd and 3rd cycles. 

We have been trying 3 years. Your story sounds pretty similar to mine. Regular cycle  and milky discharge - I never worried about it. 

Another scan for me tomorrow and hopefully IUI before the end of the week. Then the horrible 2ww
Take care 
Hels


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Hels just saw your post good luck with the IUI you should be day 11 now if Im not mistaken hopefully this is it for you. Sending you lots and lots of baby dust   

Well did my first scan today and thankfully lining was 9 and for the first time two almost predominant follicle one 13mm and 16mm. Going back mon for scan and then injection and IUI next day if they grow a bit. So it seems the hot water bottle, drinking pineapple juice, soya milk and taking vitamins is working. They say these follies grow 1-3mm per day so I am hoping that mon there will be two giving me a better chance. 

Found out that they used ovidrel 250mg to induce ovulation last time and not pregnyl not sure if that makes a difference. They also used 14 mill sperms with 90% mortility will be interested to see how many this time around.

Well back to the hot water bottle later to make these babies grow


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

hows things going?


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi ya, things are going ok had scan today and instead of two big follicles there was only one 20mm so they gave the injection and I will do IUI tomorrow then 2ww. How are things your end?


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi luvOne

Hope your IUI went well today - thats a nice fat follicle. Good luck on the 2ww.  

AFM - On day 11 of 2ww. Its cracking me up - going to test either thurs or FRiday morning as I've been advised to order Progesterone before weekend if its good news. Not feeling very optimistic. I've no obvious signs.

Hels


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Hellsbells26 you are really good at day 10 I already tested but guess its best to wait you are doing the right thing. I heard no symptoms is good as there might not be af so only just a little while yet for the good news    

I did ask about the progesterone as I notice lots of women take it and they said nope your lining was ok so I didnt get it   dont know if its the right way to go but there ya go. Did IUI today and it went well this time though only 9 million sperms went in with 80% morp but guess all I need is one superfast guy.

Now onto my 2ww. Keep me posted on your test and I know you will get good news!!!


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Luv One

I'm cracking!! DH is keen to test tomorrow morning (12 DPIUI) and I'm really tempted. What do you think?? Too early?? One half of me would love to but the other half is really scared  dreading a BFN.

Glad the basting went well. BTW 9 million sperm is loads. I got pregnant last year with triplets with just four million sperm. Only found that out this year. I was so green last year when they told me there was 4 million I thought that was fantastic!

Anway welcome to the 2ww. I hope it flies by.    

Night Night
Hels


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi ya why not go for it hun good luck


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just to update - confirmed by clinic this morning - BFP - Yippee!


----------



## anders (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Hels

Thats fantastic news, i just had my 1st IUI on wed now on my 2ww arrrrrrrrh its gonna be so tempting to test early but im gonna resist and wait untill my test date 21/4/11.
anders
xx


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed Anders. Good luck with the 2ww  

Hels


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh wow big congrats I am so happy for u and hubby!!! Great news lady x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi littlerachywantsababy so sorry to hear your result but maybe the next time will be the right time  . As for me had the IUI on 5/4/11 and since then no symptoms until about day 5 a little cramp but thats it. I actually wanted to see if the injection would show a positive so decided to check it out. Tested next day after IUI and a very faint line which made me wonder whether I was given enough as I did not feel ovulation or anything after the IUI. I then tested two days later and what a suprise negative. I would at least expect the hcg to last couple of days but guess that wasnt the case. Read online that 250mg could leave your system 3-5 days or depends on ones metabolism. I am not too hopeful after all that but hey lets see!


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

As suspected it didn't work. After the iui I had no symptoms at all not even a cramp to say ovulation took place and the fact that the test was faint made me believe it didn't happen. How could that be with such a big follie I was expecting to feel when it ovulated maybe I wasn't given enough ovidriel. The nurse who gave me thought I should have received it at home but I never had then she read my notes and said they don't normally keep them onsite but will check if she can fund one. She returned saying that one belonged to someone else... Didn't have a good feeling then!!! Had cramps day 5 then nothing. Longer cramps on day 10-11 and now today day 12 period what a shame :-( 
treatment not working maybe they should increase the clomid they didn't want to do it last month when I requested it now this is my last iui then have to waitl till sept for ivf. Hats of to you ladies doing this for a while it's draining and what a waste of 2ww as I deliberately try not to do too much. Oh well guess that's part of the process.


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Luv one 

So sorry that IUI didn't ork this time    I know how disappointing it is.

Fingers's crossed for next time. 

Hels


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Hellsbell so very happy for your happiness!

I am back on the trail again after missing one month as I was on holidays and couldnt do the IUI. Didnt take the clomid either and it delayed my period but now on day 5 so will be going to get scanned on day 12. Drinking lots of milk and soya milk and will start on the pineapple juice and water bottle soon. So hope all this will produce some good sized follicles.

We are down for IVF in sept so have first doctor appt in June...not looking forward to that so hopefully this month will spear me from all those injections etc that you have to go through. Really hats off to the women who go through these no one really understands.

So will update on day 12.

Good luck all!!!


----------

